# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2012 >  >  نقل مباشر : مهرجان المريخ + منتخب الملك سيدو (   ) Vsمنتخب البرنس سيدا(   )

## عم نصرالدين

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
نقل مباشر
فعـــــالــيـــــات مهــــــــــرجـان المــــــــــريخ لاستـــــقبال الجهاز الفني واللاعبين الجدد
الســــــــبت 19 يناير 2013
مفخرة السودان استاد المريخ 

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*يحفل نادي المريخ السوداني بالجهاز الفني واللاعبين الذين انضموا خلال فترة التسجيلات الشتوية 
في يوم السبت 19 يناير 2013 باستاد المريخ 
يبدأ الاحتفال الساعة السابعة مساء 

*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*اكملت اللجنة المختصة باعداد برنامج  مهرجان المريخ استعداداتها للفقرات التي  سيتم تقديمها يوم السبت المقبل  ... و ان هنالك عدد كبير من الفنانين  سيشاركون في المهرجان
ويتقدم الفنانين القلع عبد الحفيظ والفنانة انصاف مدني  اضافة الى الفنانة  الشابة افراح عصام و النور الجيلاني ضمن الكوكبة التي  ستشارك في الحفل

وقد اعدت اللجنة المنظمة مفاجأة تتمثل في ظهور  صوت غنائي جديد هي جهاد مجدي التي تعتبر حفيدة الفنان الراحل عثمان جسين
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب نصرالدين
متابعة رائعة كعادتك

*

----------


## KING1

*نتمنى ان يكون مستوى المهرجان يليق بمكانة الزعيم
*

----------


## زول هناك

*مشكور نتمني يوم تاريخي بحجم   وطن المريخ 
*

----------


## ابو البنات

*نرجو نقل المهرجان لحظة بلحظة فنحن متابعون معكم من على البعد
ومتشوقون لمعرفة اخبار المهرجان
اخوانكم المغتربون
*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*نحن في الإنتظار يا صفوة الداخل

*

----------


## الحوشابي

*في الإنتظار يا شباب
*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*واصل بدون فواصل ياحبيب 
الشوق كتلنا
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*تسلمو ياشباب
                        	*

----------


## طوكراوي

*ناسف للعطل الفني 

الهدف فعلا من توقيع راجي

ههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## Azmi shosh

*اها حصل شنو المهرجان انتهى على المباراة
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*مشكورين يا شباب
*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*صبر الي ان يرجع كولا الي المنزل وينزل الصور مافي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


*

----------


## المريخابي هيمو

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

صبر الي ان يرجع كولا الي المنزل وينزل الصور مافي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟





صدقت حصريات كولا ما بنفوتها
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*بس وين الصور . و النيل الازرق بنقلها متين و الساعة كم
                        	*

----------


## KING1

*الصبر حدوا وييييييييييييييييييييين
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*أهم شي تورونا النيل الأزرق تبث السهرة دي متين.؟
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*بالمناسبه جدع الصور سرييييع ياولد
                        	*

----------

